# Replace social security card as expat



## expus

To replace our social security card, what is the best (or only?) way? The embassy (I live in Turkey but the embassy here directs us to embassy in Greece), or can we login to SSA main website from abroad and do it like that? Or if we visit US, can we do it from an SSA office there? An office in any state will do? - it doesn't matter?


----------



## Bevdeforges

You can contact your Embassy FBU or if you are in the US visiting, go to an SSA office (that may require an appointment). I don't think you can get a replacement card through the SSA main site because they do tend to want to "validate" your identity (with an in person visit of some sort and multiple forms of i.d.).


----------

